# Are These Dumbo or Top Eared Rats?



## Briana (Jul 4, 2017)

I got my first three rats a few days ago. They were posted on craigslist as dumbo rats, but I can't tell whether they really are or not. Could someone please tell me if you think they are or not? Thanks! Just by the way, I have chicken baby food on my finger. Rats (5)


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

They're top-eared. Dumbo rats have larger ears on the side of their head, while top-eared rats have their ears right on top of their heads. Many people mistake "dumbo" as a different breed of rat, and I've had people tell me they have a "dumbo-fancy hybrid" (which makes no sense, as both dumbo and top-eared rats are "fancy rats"). But dumbo just indicates the ear position, nothing else. Your seller may have been confused due to this, or as dumbos are often more popular, they may have thought that saying they are "dumbo" would encourage someone to buy them. Regardless, they are very cute


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2017)

As Shadow said, they look like top eared rats. I have one top eared and one dumbo eared and yours look more like my top eared guy.


----------



## TheBlizz (May 20, 2017)

Those are the Top-Eared rats, distinguishable from the Dumbos with ears that are placed on the top of their head. 

I am getting two Dumbo girls, and they look like this:


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I have 6 top eared and 1 dumbo eared and I have to say those pictured above definitely look top eared. Good luck with your new ratty family though!


----------



## Briana (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you for all of the replies! I kind of figured they were top eared, but I wasn't positive. She was a first time rat owner, and had the babies because a female rat found her way into the boys area at her store, and that rat became pregnant. I wouldn't be surprised if she had gotten it wrong (I probably would have too). They do seem to be well socialized since I only got them Friday, and one of them is already running all around my arms!


----------

